# Nice!



## jfarnsworth (Dec 19, 2004)

We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 19, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


 Ditto, can't stand the cold myself.

kk


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


Well look at it this way... Winter is natures way to make you appreciate summer all the more.    (ducks)
I'd hate winter too if not for the fact that it does make it safer to visit one of the coolest caves in our area. heh... Otherwise the entrance floods during the spring til mid-summer. Oh! and just _how_ BIG is that entrance?? heh heh  Try to imagine the whole thing filled with water floor to ceiling and side to side... whole trees have been known to literally disappear deep inside this hole.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 19, 2004)

It's zero! 

 OMG if it was only zero here we would be dancing in the streets and having a party!
artyon:

  I woke up to -24.8 farenheit this morning!  Come live in Winterpeg Manisnowba for a season, then you can complain


----------



## tmonis (Dec 19, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


What part of Ohio do you live. I might have to move to Cleveland in a year or so. I guess It does not matter though. I am sure all of Ohio is cold.

Prof. Todd


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 19, 2004)

Well it was zero here earlier but it has warmed up to 12 and the winds are gusting so the isobars must be narrow again anyway it should warm up to that soon. Heat wave!!! TW


----------



## Satt (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, it's been a chilly 75 degrees here in Hawaii. I just don't know if I can take it anymore!!!  :ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2004)

Clevelands not too bad.  Doesn't get the Lake Effect snow like Buffalo does.  Still, it's cold in the winter.  I lived in Parma for a year...they get real particular about parking enforcement in the winter...as my roommate found out...repeatedly. 


Heres a flash to the past....Buffalo, Winter 2001  LOL!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm around the Mansfield area. We had a light dusting on sunday as Cleveland had about 6 inches of snow. I woke up this morning to -7.


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 20, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a chilly 75 degrees here in Hawaii. I just don't know if I can take it anymore!!! :ultracool


Yeah, yeah, yeah. 

My sister who lives in Hawaii Kai and my dad in Mililani both comment every year how they wish they could come to the mainland at Christmas to see snow---NOT! It's one of our standard family jokes.

Mele Kalikimaka !  

Melissa


----------



## oldnewbie (Dec 20, 2004)

It's a freakin' 44 degrees here in Tampa this morning,... and it's supposed to drop to 38 tonight......

 Well at least winter will be over in a couple of days.. (duck and run...)


----------



## The Kai (Dec 20, 2004)

Milwaukee went down to like 5 degrees on sunday, fun fun

Todd


----------



## Mace (Dec 20, 2004)

7 degrees here this morning with at least 6" of new snow. This sucks, its not even winter yet. And I have to snowblow.  :flammad: 
Sean


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2004)

:waah::waah::waah:

 The temperature here will be dipping down to below -45 Farenheit with the windchill tonight.

 Tomorrow is not looking much better 

 God, I hate winter...


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 21, 2004)

Consider yourselves lucky.  I'd love to have some snow fall.  It'll be reaching approx 35 degrees celcius down here in a couple of days.  No doubt, hotter than that in the coming weeks.  

On the other hand, Melbourne weather is known to be quite unpredictable.  It'd be pouring rain one day and the next, I'd be trying not to roast to a crispy crust.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> Consider yourselves lucky. I'd love to have some snow fall. It'll be reaching approx 35 degrees celcius down here in a couple of days. No doubt, hotter than that in the coming weeks.
> 
> On the other hand, Melbourne weather is known to be quite unpredictable. It'd be pouring rain one day and the next, I'd be trying not to roast to a crispy crust.


 Posting that is just plain mean...:waah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 21, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


Great time for you to go bike ridin'.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 21, 2004)

Nalia, as you know we are just a little warmer.  We're at 1° right now with a wind chill of -25°.  However daughter is AZ is 44 with a high of 61 tomorrow.  Crazy to come home for Christmas!!  The windows are freezing up and drafts are everywhere.  BRRRRRR   Stay warm everyone!  May our heaters work steadfastly.  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> Consider yourselves lucky.  I'd love to have some snow fall.  It'll be reaching approx 35 degrees celcius down here in a couple of days.  No doubt, hotter than that in the coming weeks.
> 
> On the other hand, Melbourne weather is known to be quite unpredictable.  It'd be pouring rain one day and the next, I'd be trying not to roast to a crispy crust.


Yeah, that's right you aussies don't get snow do ya? Personally you guys can have ours... I'd do happily without it... except for the fact that snow-melt leads to water seepage through cracks in the earth which leads to the creation of caves and cave formations. and... oops... wrong thread.. heh  :uhyeah:


----------



## sifu Adams (Dec 22, 2004)

Back in ohio we are expected to get 6-8" of snow with in the next 24 hours hope I can get home from work!?!


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.


I hear ya talking my brother..We here on the Northcoast are freezing our butts
off and it's only December, the worst is yet to come I fear...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah man. The snow is starting here just a little bit ago. I'm hoping that my wife decides not to drive to your neck of the woods to make christmas cookies  .  I'm supposed to go up there anyway on saturday. Let's hope it clears up before I have to make my 100 mile drive saturday.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Great time for you to go bike ridin'.


I didn't get the bike out but yesterday on my way home I seen a couple of people riding their bikes on the trails. It was about 30 at that time. Besides, leave my bike out of this.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 22, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Yeah man. The snow is starting here just a little bit ago. I'm hoping that my wife decides not to drive to your neck of the woods to make christmas cookies  .  I'm supposed to go up there anyway on saturday. Let's hope it clears up before I have to make my 100 mile drive saturday.


I'm hoping we don't get the freezing rain that's supposedly coming, since I have to drive to my parent's house on friday morning...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2004)

It's raining here.....I'll take rain over snow anyday.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2004)

Today
Dec 22		Partly Cloudy	50°/41°	20 %	
Thu
Dec 23		Rain	                  51°/25°	80 %	
Fri
Dec 24		Mostly Cloudy	35°/14°	10 %	
Sat
Dec 25		Few Snow Showers	21°/8°

Right now it's 32 degrees.. going up to 51 tomorrow.. dropping to 8 on Christmas.. what kinda nonsense is this~!!!
*growls*


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2004)

Im sitting here in Dispatch looking out the window and IT'S STARTING TO SNOW AGAIN.....ARRRUUUGGGHHHH...


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 22, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Today
> Dec 22		Partly Cloudy	50°/41°	20 %
> Thu
> Dec 23		Rain	                  51°/25°	80 %
> ...



Well you can always come visit the Ohio folk, Tess... We're not going to see 51 till sometime next week MAYBE...  It's all 30degrees and downhill here. 

Oh, and factor in the 8"+ of snow...


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Well you can always come visit the Ohio folk, Tess... We're not going to see 51 till sometime next week MAYBE... It's all 30degrees and downhill here.
> 
> Oh, and factor in the 8"+ of snow...


You'll be clicking your heels together and chanting "There's no place like home" after a few minutes of our wonderful Ohio weather..


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2004)

well if you have heat in your house.. *G* sounds good to me.. using space heaters in this behemouth is Not my idea of warm~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know if the rest of you are digging out but I was out 3 different times today. I could only take so much shoveling in 20 degree weather at a time. A snow plow threw so much on my cavalier that it was embedded into a pile of snow and ice up to the hood.    Dangit, I was trying to shovel that out for about an hour and a half. It still isn't out yet.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sitting here listening to the wind and rain driving against the windows and rattling them.  It got up into the high 50s today, but I was freezing at work because the wind came right through that old house (100+ years old -- Tess, I hear ya, honey!)

Had to dodge a plummeting tree limb on the way home.

At least the !#$%^&* snow is gone...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 23, 2004)

I am quite comfortable right here in Huntington Beach, California. The ocean mediates the warming and cooling trends experienced by towns a mere 20 miles inland. Pretty much 76 degrees almost all the time. May get a little warmer during the day (80), or cooler at night (65), but always comfy.

Born in New Mexico; moved to Hawaii (still a baby); then from Hawaii to Huntington Beach. Have never had to dig my car out of snow, and can't for the life of me figure out why someone would ever live somewhere that they had to. Aren't there better uses of your time and effort? Surfing? (5 minutes away). Skiing? (1.5 hours away). Hiking or boldering in the desert? (1 hour away).

Yep. I hate the traffic and the people, but Southern California is da place to be.

Dave


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> We just started winter and it's a whole whopping 0 degrees already. It's not fit for man or beast outside! Man, I hate winter.




I love my 4x4, as with the 8 inches in the drive way plus drifts, I just drive out and in with no problems even over the plow drift . It is fun to play in the snow.

Now, that said, I do not like the below '0' F degrees nor the long drives in the slush and ice.

 :ultracool


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 24, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> It's zero!
> 
> OMG if it was only zero here we would be dancing in the streets and having a party!
> artyon:
> ...



Or Superior, WI!  It was -22 F this morning.  I went to finish some last minute christmas shopping and it was so cold the heater froze on my car!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2004)

-8 out right now. Probably be close to -15 by morning. I guess I'm lucky enough to be on the other half of town that has electric. The other half has been out for 2 days now.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 24, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> -8 out right now. Probably be close to -15 by morning. I guess I'm lucky enough to be on the other half of town that has electric. The other half has been out for 2 days now.


It's freakin' snowing, and sleeting here in South Texas, and I blame you JFarnsworth!!!:whip:


----------



## Drac (Dec 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I love my 4x4, as with the 8 inches in the drive way plus drifts, I just drive out and in with no problems even over the plow drift . It is fun to play in the snow.
> 
> Now, that said, I do not like the below '0' F degrees nor the long drives in the slush and ice.
> 
> :ultracool


8 inches, is that all??? With the drifts I must have close to 2 feet in mine and I love my 4x4 too..With all the snow that fell in Downtown I had no problem getting home..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2004)

So, you rebs tell me....is it true that the mere mention of snow causes panic?  I've heard tales of crowds decending on stores to stock up on bread n milk, of states of emergency being called, etc...all over 1/2" of snow being predicted.

We got about a foot+ yesterday, lake effect snow (ie zero visibility), the roads were ice rinks.  Went to the inlaws for xmas-eve dinner at the high speed of 20mph in 4wheel mode.    Today, its clear and sunny, with sunlight gleaming off the plow pile thats 3ft high across my driveway....

I hate snow.

You rebs got room down in the warm sunny South for 1 more damnyankee?


----------

